# Asian Woodworking



## JRL (Jun 14, 2011)

*Luk Yu Teahouse *

Please, no jokes about the name of this historic Hong Kong teahouse. I'm sure they could make a few cracks about how some English words come across in Cantonese, so why go there.

The LY Teahouse was a real eye-opener to me as far as Chinese joinery is concerned. It was about the time of this visit that I began to realize ancient Chinese joinery-of course, all by hand-far surpasses most contemporary handwork, Eastern or otherwise. The art may have been snuffed out completely in the Cultural Revolution, but more likely technological advances made handwork obsolete long before that. It's a shame.

Having said all that, I cannot verify whether these pictures are handworked wood-I am thinking they are. 
The chair pictured here is very heavy-must be some seriously dense wood. The joinery was done so well that not one of the chairs at our table showed evidence of stress. No steel fasteners that I could see. Hope to show many more photos of Chinese craft in months to come.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

JRL said:


> *Luk Yu Teahouse *
> 
> Please, no jokes about the name of this historic Hong Kong teahouse. I'm sure they could make a few cracks about how some English words come across in Cantonese, so why go there.
> 
> ...


You know you are a woodworker when you go to a foreign country and the woodwork gets top attention.
Beautiful and outstanding work.


----------



## bound (Jan 13, 2011)

JRL said:


> *Luk Yu Teahouse *
> 
> Please, no jokes about the name of this historic Hong Kong teahouse. I'm sure they could make a few cracks about how some English words come across in Cantonese, so why go there.
> 
> ...


I really enjoy your Asian Woodworking series. Do you have any pictures of the screen on the swinging "saloon" doors? I would be curious how that was achieved. Thanks for sharing, and keep up the good work!


----------



## JRL (Jun 14, 2011)

JRL said:


> *Luk Yu Teahouse *
> 
> Please, no jokes about the name of this historic Hong Kong teahouse. I'm sure they could make a few cracks about how some English words come across in Cantonese, so why go there.
> 
> ...


Bound,
The only thing I recall (sorry, no other pix) was that these screens were solid brass. As you can see, this is brass ribbon as opposed to wire screen. Beautiful work, isn't it. 
Jay


----------



## JRL (Jun 14, 2011)

JRL said:


> *Luk Yu Teahouse *
> 
> Please, no jokes about the name of this historic Hong Kong teahouse. I'm sure they could make a few cracks about how some English words come across in Cantonese, so why go there.
> 
> ...


Bound,
The only thing I recall (sorry, no other pix) was that these screens were solid brass. As you can see, this is brass ribbon as opposed to wire screen. Beautiful work, isn't it. 
Jay


----------



## JRL (Jun 14, 2011)

*Indonesian Artisans*

Just couldn't believe what was being used for roadside vendor tables in Bali-6 to 8 inch beautiful slab tables!

That would make for a dream workbench.

Anyway, here are pictures of carvers, their wares and tools, at various points on a trip we made a couple years ago for our tenth anniversary. The final products they turn out are ornate. The chisels used there are often handle-free. Pounding the tang suffices. The anvil idea is innovative, as is the foot vise.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

JRL said:


> *Indonesian Artisans*
> 
> Just couldn't believe what was being used for roadside vendor tables in Bali-6 to 8 inch beautiful slab tables!
> 
> ...


It is quite unbelievable at the work craftsmen in other countries can create with the most basic tools. It makes one wonder if we really need to be ordering from the pricey catalogues that come in the mail.

As for the foot vice, it is a bit difficult to be in need of a large when you have a small and vica versa.


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

JRL said:


> *Indonesian Artisans*
> 
> Just couldn't believe what was being used for roadside vendor tables in Bali-6 to 8 inch beautiful slab tables!
> 
> ...


that gets into your leg it's trouble


----------



## JRL (Jun 14, 2011)

*Indonesian Woodcraft*

While touring Indonesia, we came upon these finely carved posts which were mortised for the framework of a new home. 
The diligence and patience to produce these trim pieces for soffits tells me a lot about the character of these craftsmen. The paneling pictured here is ordinary in Indonesia. CNC? What's' that? 
The chunk of ebony was my treasure find.


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

JRL said:


> *Indonesian Woodcraft*
> 
> While touring Indonesia, we came upon these finely carved posts which were mortised for the framework of a new home.
> The diligence and patience to produce these trim pieces for soffits tells me a lot about the character of these craftsmen. The paneling pictured here is ordinary in Indonesia. CNC? What's' that?
> The chunk of ebony was my treasure find.


Fantastic carvings! I'm impressed. It must have taken longer to do the carvings than to build the entire building.


----------



## JRL (Jun 14, 2011)

*Tool Gifts*

There had to have been some excellence in toolmaking in China's imperial era. We can judge by the 2000 year old museum furniture-still in perfect condition-that hand craftsmanship was once as close to perfection as it can get. Well, what you have for hand tools today are pictured below. The Mujingfang tool company produces the best hand tools domestically. I do have some Muji planes and chisels that work quite well. Still, nothing here compares to what the Japanese are turning out.

In exchange for building book cases, my friend had a set of planes made for me by his Hunan countryside hometown carpenter. The book cases were a wedding gift, but the culture here doesn't feel comfortable with unrequited gifting.

After working these crude forged blades over, I have given up on attempts to get most of these things into a working condition. They are on display in the shop and still hold great value as gifts and inspiration.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

JRL said:


> *Tool Gifts*
> 
> There had to have been some excellence in toolmaking in China's imperial era. We can judge by the 2000 year old museum furniture-still in perfect condition-that hand craftsmanship was once as close to perfection as it can get. Well, what you have for hand tools today are pictured below. The Mujingfang tool company produces the best hand tools domestically. I do have some Muji planes and chisels that work quite well. Still, nothing here compares to what the Japanese are turning out.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mayangbo (Jul 9, 2011)

JRL said:


> *Tool Gifts*
> 
> There had to have been some excellence in toolmaking in China's imperial era. We can judge by the 2000 year old museum furniture-still in perfect condition-that hand craftsmanship was once as close to perfection as it can get. Well, what you have for hand tools today are pictured below. The Mujingfang tool company produces the best hand tools domestically. I do have some Muji planes and chisels that work quite well. Still, nothing here compares to what the Japanese are turning out.
> 
> ...


Hey, Jay, I just hope that I can help and learn sometimes…
Awesome job! Always proud of you!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

JRL said:


> *Tool Gifts*
> 
> There had to have been some excellence in toolmaking in China's imperial era. We can judge by the 2000 year old museum furniture-still in perfect condition-that hand craftsmanship was once as close to perfection as it can get. Well, what you have for hand tools today are pictured below. The Mujingfang tool company produces the best hand tools domestically. I do have some Muji planes and chisels that work quite well. Still, nothing here compares to what the Japanese are turning out.
> 
> ...


Wow! Priceless gift!


----------

